# r33 gtr insurance...not having much luck



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

33 yo
9 years no claims
Minor fender bender jan 2015
No fines or convictions
Previous car jdm dc2

The few Ive tried who have said I have to have owned it a year before they'd quote? ****

Any ideas?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes a few do that.

Have you got experience of other 'fast' cars before this one?

And what type of use do you want (daily or weekend toy?) Do you have a garage?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Alex C said:


> Yes a few do that.
> 
> Have you got experience of other 'fast' cars before this one?
> 
> And what type of use do you want (daily or weekend toy?) Do you have a garage?


In a locked garage,
Dc2 was a quick car albeit na 210bhp 1060kg.
Private social domestic use only
Under 6,000 miles a year Id estimate

Aplan -no
greenlight -no
Chris knott -no
Sky just gave me a quote

Will try a few others


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Try Adrian Flux?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

matt j said:


> Try Adrian Flux?


Heard a few horror stories about them lot so.....hmm. :?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Try AIB


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[redacted] said:


> Heard a few horror stories about them lot so.....hmm. :?


Yep me too but I've been insured with them for years without issue but having said that, with the exception of a windscreen replacement which was done hassle free, I've never had a claim.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Aib is a no....was over £2500 or something stupid because I couldn't tell them what bhp the car will have..........
Sigh


----------



## four-twelve (Oct 10, 2014)

Try Pace Ward. They insured my 34R for a good price where no one else would touch me for less than £4000.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't like Adrian flux but that's who I used the first year I had mine, it was just under £1,100, swapped to sky the next year and it was £600 ish, got mine when I was 32 and had 6 years ncb


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm with pace ward all mods declared


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You just have to be careful and read the small print on some insurance policies, most only offer a maximum of £30k coverage so something to consider if you know your car is worth more.

I do believe this has caught a couple of owners out in the past where effectively, you're underinsured.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

My problem with Adrian flux was when I tried to swap my 328 bmw insurance on to my shitroen saxo they wanted another £1600 for the last 3 months even though id only paid £300 for the whole year on the bm :flame:

They were also insistent that my car was only worth what I paid for it even though I tried to explain that I bought it from a friend and got a good deal, they refused to accept any suggestion of market value....

In Adrian flux's opinion if a relative sells you a Bugatti Veyron for £1 then that's what it's worth.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok, so paceward were one of the most expensive quotes so far.....no thanks.

Adrian flux tried to pull a blatant bullshit tactic, magically knocking off another £100+ when I said I wasnt by any stretch, interested or impressed with their quote...after having already discussed my vehicle history...they then preceeded to compile the following tale..... "oh ok...let me just see what I can do for you, lets just take into account your experience and see, im online with the agent now....yep...thats good......." then the price magically dropped.....but they already knew my car history which is where they shat in their own nest.....on principle alone Id not accept their offer after a trick like that...I know they all do it but at least try to mask your bullshit if your going to try it on....not everyone is a moron. Adrian flux....not for me. Aa sou....

The price is going in the right direction so a few more phones calls and see what happens.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Try Elephant buddy!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Keith Michaels?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

i think they..., hm.....now then? cant remember what they said or if they would quote me., ive rang that many.. ..best so far has been via uswitch £546. advance or something i think the firm was called...never heard of them. excess was too high however and i couldnt drive other cars with that.., 

sky were 741 but said if i call when im ready to insure it theyd go lowdr :? makes sense to someone. ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

741 ain't bad tbh


----------

